# Sing [from creators of Despicable Me]



## Bloodhowl (May 24, 2016)

looks interesting but eeeeeehhhhh


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 24, 2016)

Eh...unless that movie gets at least an 80% on IMDB, or Rotten Tomatoes, I'm passing this one.


----------



## Wolveon (May 24, 2016)

And that, ladies and gents, is how you make a movie look stupid.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jul 25, 2016)

Okay, I know months ago I said I wouldn't see the movie, but recent trailers have made me VERY interested. (mainly because Seth MacFarlane's in it...well, that's also mom's reason for wanting to see it)


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 26, 2016)

"Hey, ya know that Zootopia was a financial success.   Let's imitate it."

"Hey, American Idol was a financial success, over a decade ago.  Let's do that too."


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 26, 2016)

wait......

BLACK WIDOW WHYYYYYYYYYYYY?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah the story doesn't sound that interesting, the animation is good.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 28, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Yeah the story doesn't sound that interesting, the animation is good.


To me, that gorilla in the thumbnail looks like teenage emo Winston..........what?


----------



## Blu-wolf (Aug 4, 2016)

This doesn't appear to be something I'd want to waste $8 on.  I wouldn't even rent it if its anything like the trailer.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

Hmm. Wait, is that David Guetta with Without You?

I knew it. I don't do pop music in general, but this shit's good:


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll give the movie a chance before judging it.


----------

